# Jackson Coosa for sale on Craigslist 1/29/14 (SouthWest Ohio)



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't remember who was looking for a Jackson kayak last year in our SW forum, but I just saw a Coosa for sale on Craigslist which probably wont last long. I don't have any affiliation with the seller, I just like the kayak and know how hard it is to find a used Jackson! Kayaks like that usually go pretty quickly. I think it was for sale about 30min west of Cincinnati:
LINK

-House


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

I am very interested but no way to get to Cinn and transport it back for at least a few weeks. sighhhhhhh "Opportunity favors the prepared"


----------



## Feiwen (Sep 4, 2013)

Annnnnd its gone...


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

How much did it go for?


----------

